
Were You Laid Off by Tesla? So Was I - balladeer
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/were-you-laid-off-tesla-so-i-cayle-hunter
======
sschueller
Underlying issue here is US employment laws. No one should ever work for
someone else any minute over what they are being paid for.

How can you go through work life not knowing if you have a job on Monday? This
seems so insane to me and it must take a mental toll on people.

~~~
chrisco255
If they're salaried and presumably stock comped employees they are being paid
for their work. The flexibility to let go of employees is a double edged
sword, but it's an important part of the U.S. economy. Without that ability, a
risky endeavor would never be able to be undertaken. Companies would be way
more leary of hiring more employees for fear of having to jump through
bureaucratic hoops to let an employee go. In the meantime a company could
suffer and ultimately die if not given the flexibility to evolve and adapt to
changing market conditions.

A U.S. employee has to understand this. Nobody going to work at Tesla is
unaware that the company is taking on multiple risks on multiple fronts and
not all of them may pan out.

But I would argue that the American worker ultimately and on average benefits
from the vibrant economy that such pro-business policies cultivate.

------
kekrjfjd
Not that I am supporting Tesla, but anyone telling me they themselves build a
team of 225 people in 6 months is full of crap.

------
md2be
Something strange about your comments? You worked there for a year, not 30
years. How much of a a conversation with 225 people in a year’s time could you
have possibly had? How much could you have possibly accomplished? If you did
as well as you claimed, I seriously doubt you would have been let go.

